# How many consoles in total do you own?



## ZeWarrior (Nov 21, 2007)

So yeah, I own 1 at the moment my wii, but soon I'll be getting a ps3 because I need a new machine to play ps2 games and some new ps3 games are nice. I'll probably eventually own an Xbox 360 though. Anyway enough about my consoles? How many do you guys have, also try and list the ones you have. BTW this includes handhelds.


----------



## Samutz (Nov 21, 2007)

Does this include handhelds?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 21, 2007)

If handhelds count.. I own 1!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2007)

1 x phat psx
1 x slim psx
1 x phat ps2
4 x dreamcast (i repair those and resell them)
3 x sega saturn (i repair those and resell them)
1 x ds lite
2 x phat psp
2 x phat gameboy
1 x gameboy color


----------



## Samutz (Nov 21, 2007)

In that case I own 9:
(copy/paste from Wiki page)
* Nintendo 64 (N64)
* Playstation (PSOne)
* Nintendo Gamecube (NGC)
* Playstation 2 (PSTwo)
* Gameboy Color (GBC)
* Gameboy Advance SP (GBASP)
* Nintendo DS Lite (NDSL)
* Nintendo Wii
* PlayStation Portable Slim & Lite 

The N64, PS1, NCG, GBC, and GBASP are gathering dust though.


Previously owned:
* Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) (borked, sold in a garage sale)
* Gameboy Pocket (sold to friend after buying GBC)
* Virtual Boy (sucked, left at parent's house when I went to college, never saw it again)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 21, 2007)

4-6, but 4 to be specific. I own a Nintendo DS Lite, PlayStation 2, Xbox (soon to be a 360), and a Wii. Plus if you consider a PC to be a game machine (mine is capable, although I don't use it for that), that makes 5.


----------



## JPH (Nov 21, 2007)

I own A GameCube, Wii, DS Lite, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Micro, and GBA SP.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT - bought a SNES not too long ago.


----------



## lagman (Nov 21, 2007)

Cinco: 

*Wii
*Xbox360
*DSL
*GBA
*Game Boy


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 21, 2007)

I own a

- GBA
- GBA SP
- NDS
- NDS Lite
- PS2


----------



## natkoden (Nov 21, 2007)

4-6

PSTwo
DS Lite
Wii
PsOne


----------



## science (Nov 21, 2007)

Current:
Wii
Xbox 360
PS2
Gamecube
DS Lite (x2)
PSP
GBA
GBC
NES
SNES
Genesis
Sega CD
Sega 32X
Game Gear
Master System

Used to own:
Dreamcast
Genesis (x6)
Sega Saturn (x5)


EDIT: Forgot master system


----------



## Magus19 (Nov 21, 2007)

10+ :

NES
Top Loader NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube Black
Gamecube Purple(I won it in a contest, never open)
Wii
Dreamcast
PS2
Xbox360
GB Pocket
GBA
GBA SP
GBA Micro
NDS Fat
PSP Fat
And gaming PC that can't quite game anymore.
16 Gaming systems.... I invested too much money/time into this, well I still am...

I think that's it. In the near future I will add a PS3 to that. I also want a DS Lite,PSP Lite, Genesis/(Megadrive) and Saturn but those will have to wait. I also want to build a MAME Cabinet but I don't have the space for it or the skills to build one. Anyway that doesn't really count as a console.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 21, 2007)

A purple see-through GBA, at home,
a white GBA which broke,
2 DS's, A black lite and a gray original (I'll get around to selling the latter eventually),
PSP slim,
Wii,
a Dreamcast sitting in my closet at home I almost forgot about,
and a PS2 my sister has yet to ship to me.

I've had:
an NES
an N64
a purple Gamecube (which broke),
a platinum Gamecube
a PS1 which technically my sister owned
an Xbox which broke after like a month
a teal GBC
a TI-99/4A yes I'm counting it.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 21, 2007)

DS
GBA
GB
GBC
Snes
Sega Mega Drive
Sega Master system
N64
Gamecube
Wii

Whoa didn't realize I had so many


----------



## Shinster (Nov 21, 2007)

NES (still works with Mario 3)
SNES (with Mario Paint)
3DO (I think the lens is beat now)
Dreamcast (It turns off randomly now lol)
PS1 (laser is weak now)
PS2 slim (Still playing with it)
GB (collecting dust)
GBC (same as GB)
GBA (I think I gave this away)
PSP (I play this at work)
NDS Phat (only used for multiplayer now)
NDS Lite (gets lots of play time)
Wii (Favorite system!)


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinster @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Dreamcast (It turns off randomly now lol)



try this: http://www94.pair.com/jsoper/dc_fix.html


----------



## lastdual (Nov 21, 2007)

Too many.

I still want to pick up a Virtual Boy off eBay one of these days...


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 21, 2007)

Consoles - 

Sega Megadrive
Playstation 2 (Modded)
Playstation 3
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Wii (Wiikey'd)
Xbox360 (2)

Handhelds - 

Sega Nomad
Gameboy Original
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS (Phat Flashed with SupercardSD)
Nintendo DS (Lite with R4)
Playstation Portable (Phat with Custom Firmware)

Probably forgetting some...


----------



## Shinster (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinster @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamcast (It turns off randomly now lol)
> ...



Well he is describing a problem where it goes back to the main DC screen. But mine just go all black screen.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't have money, so just this:

PSOne
PS2

DSL
PSP

And only my DS can be qualified as 'modded'.  Yay!


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 21, 2007)

*Handheld*
Atari Lynx (huge it was and click here if you dont know what it is)
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Consoles*
Super Nintendo Entertainment System 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sega Mega Drive (still works  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Nintendo 64 (memory expansion)
Nintendo 64 (Limited Pokemon Edition) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PlayStation 1 (Mod chipped it myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
PlayStation 2 (Tried to Mod chip it, but broke it)
PlayStation 2 (i left this one alone)
Nintendo Wii (soon to be modded)


----------



## Rayder (Nov 21, 2007)

I have 2.  A DS and an old GBA.

I'm assuming emulators on PC don't count, because then my count would be much higher.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 21, 2007)

Here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GCN,XBOX,PS2,GB,GB(Pocket),GBC,N64.NES,SNES,DS,GBA and PSX.`12 in total


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 21, 2007)

Back in 02 me and my roommate went to flea markets, used ebay to get EVERY game console released. We've got everyone except a Nomad by Sega. But besides that we have everything but the PS3.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Back in 02 me and my roommate went to flea markets, used ebay to get EVERY game console released. We've got everyone except a Nomad by Sega. But besides that we have everything but the PS3.



Do you have a GP2X(and the touchscreen model) and a GP32?


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 21, 2007)

10+...

SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Playstation

Gameboy (grey one)
GBC(two purple, one green)
GBA
GBASP (sold)
GBM
NDS (sold)
NDS Lite (exchanged several times..went from White to Crimson)
PSP


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 21, 2007)

Game Boy
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
DS Lite

NES
SNES
Super Famicom
N64
GCN
Wii

Atari 2600? 
Wonderswan (handheld) 
Magnavox 2000


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Atari 2600, two Atari 7800's, XBOX, seven DS Phats and one DS Lite.


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SineWaveAu7 @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Atari 2600, two Atari 7800's, XBOX, seven DS Phats and one DS Lite.



Why would you need 7 DS Phats?


----------



## Westside (Nov 21, 2007)

My parents are against console or handhelds, so I had 0.  I had to use computer to secretly emulate games on it so my parents wouldn't find out.


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 21, 2007)

DS  (2)
NES
PS2
Wii
Gamecube


----------



## cubin' (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> My parents are against console or handhelds, so I had 0.Â I had to use computer to secretly emulate games on it so my parents wouldn't find out.








 you need to move far far away.


----------



## gixxaman (Nov 21, 2007)

Nintendo 
Nintendo Gameboy
Nintendo VB
SNES
N64
DS
PSP
PS2
Wii
360
Atari
Jaguar
3d0
Genisis
Nomad
Sega 32x
Sega cd
Sega Saturn
.... I think that is all.... I could be wrong... Though am looking for a neogeo and a few of the older ones...


----------



## SugaDaddy (Nov 22, 2007)

xbox- 2 of them
xbox360
nes
snes
ps1
atari
gameboy color
gameboy advance
nintendo ds


and pretty soon a psp and wii


----------



## adgloride (Nov 22, 2007)

3 Gamecubes
Wii
PSP
DS Lite
2 Dreamcast
N64
3 Xboxs
PS1
PS2
PS3
Xbox 360
Megadrive
Atari Jaguar
GBA SP
Gameboy Micro
Atari Lynx
Saturn
Vectrex


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 22, 2007)

Wii
PS3
Gamecube (with gameboy player)
NES
SNES
N64
Megadrive
Dreamcast
Mastersystem
PS2 slim
DS lite
GBA SP backlit
gameboy original.

all in my signature


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 22, 2007)

damn, i already voted before i saw it includes handhelds
i own:
1x ps2
1x NGC
1x NDS
1x GBC
1x PSPphat


----------



## azotyp (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My parents are against console or handhelds, so I had 0. I had to use computer to secretly emulate games on it so my parents wouldn't find out.


My parents dont like consoles eather, especially my dad, when i play nintendo ds he says something like "you play gamebol" (for him every console is "gamebol"), but you know what , i dont care.


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2007)

Right now as I sold my other systems off (Used to have every single one)
2 NDL's
2 SNES's
2 PSX's
1 PS2
1 DreamCast

And 9 if you count my gaming PC


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 22, 2007)

-NES
-SNES
-N64
-Wii
-PS2
-Xbox
-Old Brick Gameboy
-2xGameboy Color, 1 teal, 1 Pokemon Gold & Silver special edition
-Gameboy Advance
-Gameboy Advance SP
-Gameboy Micro
-NDS Phat
-2xNDS Lite, 1 White, 1 Enamel Navy ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 
-2xPC, 1 Nice Laptop, 1 POS Dell

Let's see that's...17 total.


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 22, 2007)

2 Atari 2600's (1 modified to use standard coax cable)
2 X-Boxes (1 modded, 1 not)
2 Dreamcasts (Keyboard, Microphone, 1 Gun, 8 Controllers, 5 VMUs)
1 NES
1 SNES
1 N64
1 Gamecube (modded + BBA)
1 NDS (Phat + R4 + EZ 3-in-1)
1 Broken PS2 (sad)

I'd really like a SMS, Genesis, & Saturn ^^


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 22, 2007)

What's your guys' reasoning behind having more than one of a system? Seems like a waste of money that could be put towards a new system you don't have, or something else...


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 22, 2007)

I get a lot of consoles given to me, or I will see one at a garage sale for some ridiculous price.

I got both of my Ataris from my friend for free, the second X-box was free, the N64 was free, the second Dreamcast was $10US, etc.

I imagine some people have them because they have more than one TV and it's a pain in the butt to move them around all the time.


----------



## jelbo (Nov 22, 2007)

1x GameBoy Classic
1x GameBoy Advance
1x DS Lite

1x Nintendo 64
1x GameCube
1x Wii

1x PlayStation


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 22, 2007)

1x GameBoy Mono
1x GameBoy Advance
1x GameBoy Advance SP
1x DS

1x SNES
3x N64
1x GameCube
1x Wii

2x Xbox
1x Xbox 360
1x Playstation 1
1x PStwo

plus 4 PCs

So 15 excluding the PCs.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> I get a lot of consoles given to me, or I will see one at a garage sale for some ridiculous price.
> 
> *I got both of my Ataris from my friend for free, the second X-box was free, the N64 was free*, the second Dreamcast was $10US, etc.
> 
> ...



are you serious? it's because it's a hobby and i like collecting retro consoles? i grew up in a time when those consoles were like how the Wii and PS3 are the latest consoles now.

it would be so cool to own a amiga 500 or a atari 2600 one day, i'm happy with the amount of consoles i have now.


----------



## ackers (Nov 22, 2007)

ps2, (psp swapped for) nds lite and xbox 360. all i need. I don't have a lot of games either. 10 on my ps2, 3 on ds and one on 360.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 22, 2007)

- Sega Master System
- Sega MegaDrive 2
- Sony PlayStation
- Sony PlayStation 2
- Nintendo GameBoy Advance
- Nintendo DS Lite
- Nintendo GameCube
- Nintendo Wii
- Microsoft XBox
- Microsoft XBox 360

And using 3-4 of them regularly ^^


----------



## orangejon (Nov 22, 2007)

-SNES
-N64
-GameCube
-Wii
-PSOne
-PSTwo Slim
-XBOX
-Gameboy (Original brick)
-Gameboy Advance


----------



## mat88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Meh, i'm not cool
I have
1x DS lite
1x DS phat
1x xbox
1x xbox 360
oh I also have a game boy color somewhere in my house


----------



## Jax (Nov 22, 2007)

- Atari 2600
- Mega Drive
- Game Gear
- Game Boy Color
- Game Boy Advance
- GameCube
- DS Lite
- Wii

And soon:
- Playstation 2


----------



## ProdigySim (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, it really is a lot when you add it up...
GBC
GBA
GBA SP
NDS
PSP
N64
GCN
PS2

Soon to be adding a Wii or something. I just realized I don't have a single next-gen system


----------



## square (Nov 22, 2007)

GB
GBC X2
GBA SP
NDS Lite
PSP X2
N64
NES X2
SNES
Genesis
Sega cd
Saturn
Atari 800
Atari 2600
SMS
Dreamcast
PSX
PS2
Wii
Xbox
GCN

Counting PC's
2 Desktops
2 Laptops
C64
MSX 2
Apple 2


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 22, 2007)

Gamecube Black
PS2 Fat
GB Brick
GBC
GBA Horizontal Invisiscreen
NDSL
2 consoles, 4 handhelds.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's my console listing:
• Wii (with Wiikey)
• Playstation 3 (60GB)
• Xbox 360 (Arcade)
• DS Lite (Black)
• PSP Slim (Silver)

I'm a next-gen whore


----------



## flai (Nov 23, 2007)

Wii
PS2
Xbox
Dreamcast (BEST EVAR.)
DS
PSP 
GBA
GBA SP


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmm... I dunno. Maybe are 23 or so? That includes handhelds.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 23, 2007)

DS fat, GBA, PS2 and PSP.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Back in 02 me and my roommate went to flea markets, used ebay to get EVERY game console released. We've got everyone except a Nomad by Sega. But besides that we have everything but the PS3.
> ...


I personally don't have it in my possession now, no.


----------



## sirAnger (Nov 23, 2007)

PSOne, PS3, PSP, DS, DS Lite, GBA SP, GBA Micro, NES, Wii, Gamecube, Dreamcast, Game.com (does that count?).


----------



## Javacat (Nov 23, 2007)

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Playstation
XBox
MegaDrive

Original Game Boy
Game Boy Colour
Original Game Boy Advance
DS Lite
GP2X

All owned from new and all in perfect working condition


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SineWaveAu7 @ Nov 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Atari 2600, two Atari 7800's, XBOX, seven DS Phats and one DS Lite.
> ...



A bulk lot of 5, and 2 individual, faulty ones on ebay which I fixed up, now experiment with. Currently designing a GPS receiver for the slot2 port. 6/7 were battery/charger fuses having blown, the seventh was water damage to the slot1. A couple screens were cracked, but cheap to replace.
- Adam


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 23, 2007)

Wait, who voted zero? Unless you emulate, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Adam


----------



## TaMs (Nov 23, 2007)

Old poll but..
- Super Nintendo
- Playstation (PSX)
- Dreamcast
- Playstation 2 (PS2)
- Playstation Portable
- Nintendo Wii
- Playstation 3 (40GB)


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 23, 2007)

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Game Gear
GameCube
Neo Geo Pocket
Nintendo DS
Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Super Nintendo
DreamCast (My favorite)
Sega Genesis
Sega Saturn
Playstation
Playstation 2
Xbox


----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Nov 23, 2007)

Who actually plays all of their consoles within a week? A month? A year? 
- Adam


----------



## ZeminkoX (Nov 23, 2007)

PlayStation
PlayStation 2
GameCube
Wii
Xbox
Xbox 360
GameBoy
GameBoy Color x2
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP
Nintendo DS Phat
PSP Phat
SNES

Getting a NDS Lite soon and a PSP Slim and Lite.


----------



## MaHe (Nov 23, 2007)

My console history is pretty short. My first console was Game Boy Pocket and then I didn't have anything else (well, except for the PC of course) until DS was released - and so I've became a console gamer. I bought Wii, but it just keeps collecting dusts. Two months ago, I got myself a 360 and it's one of the best purchases (regarding electronics) in my life, no doubt about it. 

On the other hand, I also bought a PSP in March, but after playing both GTA games, I got sick of it and sold it. I could actually say the same thing for Wii, but I still have hopes for it.

P.S.: Oh, and last Saturday, I imported a Crimson DS Lite from the States. Got it for 100 € (DS Lite costs 150 € in Europe), it's gorgeous and doesn't collect fingerprints. It's a replacement for my old, broken white DS Lite. And now the store I ordered CycloDS from ran out of stock. Grrr.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 23, 2007)

Commodore 64 (sold)
Vic 20 (sold)
Magnavox Odyssey 2 (sold)
Nintendo (sold)
Super Nintendo
Sega Genesis
Sony PlayStation
Nintendo Gamecube (x3)
Sony PlayStation 2
Nintendo Wii
Sega Game Gear
Nintendo Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
PC


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 23, 2007)

Let's see...

Sega Mega Drive II
Nintendo Gameboy Color
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
Nintendo Wii (together with my brother and sister)


----------



## mxk1000 (Nov 23, 2007)

Gameboy
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy advance
NES
SNES
N64
Atari Jaguar
Master System
MegaDrive
PS One
XBOX
Nintendo DS

And sold on ebay (damb i'm an idiot)
Game  Gear
Atari 2600
Atari 7800


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2007)

Atari Lynx II
Gamepark GP32
Nintendo GameBoy
Nintendo GameBoy Advance (+ Afterburner)
Nintendo GameBoy Advance SP (2x)
Nintendo GameBoy Color
Nintendo GameBoy micro
Nintendo GameBoy Pocket
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS lite (2x)
Nintendo Pokémon Mini
Nintendo Wii
SEGA GameGear (2x - actually I gave one to my mom for playing Columns)
SEGA Master System II
SEGA MegaDrive II (2x)
SEGA Nomad
Sony PSP

+ my Commodore 64, which is--of course--still working! (if this can be called a console)


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 23, 2007)

Personally I own 4: a GBA, DS Lite, PS2 and a Gameboy Micro. 

When I was younger we had a console between the whole family, so that was an Atari ST which broke and got replaced with a PS1 (which I'll probably inherit if my Dad has a clearout). My Mum let us use her handhelds, but those aren't mine so no point including them here (although I did buy our copy of Sonic 2 with my own pocket money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

To the guy who asked about owning multiple systems: I've never really understood that either, but more from a financial point of view and finding the time to play them all. It makes sense that people may want to play titles that are exclusives to systems, but buying a whole system for one title is just silly. I can understand it with adults if they have a decent paying job, have the time to get through the games and aren't supporting kids, or retro consoles which come rather cheap these days. 

But when a kid (read: minor) has a list of consoles as long as your arm (including almost every current-gen console) that's when you've got to start raising eyebrows.


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

Does a DS count? If not, I have a Wii and a PS2.


----------



## H8TR (Nov 24, 2007)

SNES
N64
GCN
Wii
PS2
X360
GameBoy
GameBoy Pocket
2x GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP
NDS
2x NDSL


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nintendo 64
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Gamecube
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
Wii


----------



## xboxinoz (Nov 28, 2007)

Wii
Xbox
PSP
DS Lite
GB Micro
Dreamcast (still a great console!)
SNES x2
Gamecube
PS1 (old chunky version - never really used)
Atari 2600 (collecting dust)
N64 x2 (one in an original heavy metal shop demo stand - looks cool in my rumpus room)
2 x arcade MAME cabinets... if they count in this thread?

Wouldn't mind a Xbox360 but might have to wait a year or so or my wife will kill me!

And I also want to get a pinball machine somewhere down the track.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 28, 2007)

Nintendo:
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro
DS Lite
Virtual Boy
NES
SNES
Wii

Sony:
PSX
PS1
PS2

Atari:
Pong
2600
7200
Lynx

Sega:
Genesis
Sega CD
Game Gear

3DO:
Panasonic

NEC:
Turbo Grafx 16 w/CD
Turbo Express

Microsoft:
Xbox 360

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## GeekShadow (Nov 28, 2007)

* Nintendo Wii
* Nintendo DS
* Computer
* NES
* Phillips CD-I
* I wish to buy SNES and Game Gear (I already had a Game Gear)


----------



## BigX (Nov 28, 2007)

GBC
GBA SP
GBM
NDSL
GC (2x)
Wii
MegaDrive (Genesis for americans) ;-)
GameGear
Lynx
Atari 2600


----------



## silverspoon (Nov 28, 2007)

.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 28, 2007)

Nintendo:
Game Boy
Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS Lite

Sony:
Ps1
Ps2
Psp

Microsoft:
Xbox360


----------



## maxpowersin (Nov 28, 2007)

mee only 3

gba nds lite, ps2 slim

I don't know the names of the consoles which I used to own.

All were some kind of clones btw


----------



## Foie (Nov 28, 2007)

5 of them.

Genises
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii

Including handhelds, 7:

DS Lite
PSP

My NES broke when I was a kid, so I still have to get another one to complete my Nintendo collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And at the moment, I definitely love my DS Lite and Wii the most.


----------



## onispawn (Nov 28, 2007)

NES
SNES
N64
WII

GB
GBC
GBA
GBA SP
NDS
NDSL

Genises
Dreamcast

PSX
PS2

XBOX
XBOX360


----------



## Doggy124 (Nov 28, 2007)

NES
SNES
GameBoy *2
GBA SP
PS1
DS (Lost)
DSL


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 28, 2007)

NES
SNES
Sega Genesis
N64
PS1 (god what a crummy system)
Game Cube
PS2
Wii
Xbox 360

Original Gameboy
Gameboy Color
2 DS Lites


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 28, 2007)

I used to have a NES, Mega Drive and SNES.. they all broke or got sold.. I didn't took good care of my consoles when I was a kid.. I miss them.. ;_;


----------



## HyoImowano (Nov 28, 2007)

NES
Genesis
SNES
Sega Saturn
PS One
N64 
Dreamcast
Gamecube
DS Lite
PSP
Neo Geo Pocket Color
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Color Special Pikachu Edition
Gameboy Advance


----------



## WarioIta (Nov 28, 2007)

SNES
2xGame boy
N64
2xGame boy color
gamecube
game boy advance
game boy sp
2xDS fat
Wii
and I'm planning to buy ps3 or psp, but might I won't.


----------



## Plink (Nov 28, 2007)

working consoles atm are:
Gameboy (original)
ps1
xbox
xbox360
wii
psp
ds


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 28, 2007)

nes
snes x2
n64
playstation x2
gamecube x2
dreamcast
x360
wii


ds lite x2
ds phat
gba x3
gb micro
game gear
VIRTUAL BOY

kind of depressing actually, but it's a collection and all work

EDIT forgot about the dreamcast!


----------



## TheNeck (Nov 28, 2007)

1 x wii
2 x psp phat(going to sell one this week though)
2 x ds lites
1 x gamecube
1 x ps2
1 x ps1
1 x ds phat
1 x gba sp
1 x genesis
1 x sega cd
1 x n64
1 x snes


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2007)

*GB
*GB Pocket
*GBA Original
*NDS Phat
*XBOX


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 29, 2007)

2 regular NES
1 top-loading NES
1 old type gameboy
1 gameboy color
1 gameboy pocket
1 1st gen DS
1 DS Lite
2 SNES
1 N64
1 Sega Saturn
1 Playstation
1 Playstation 2 (thin model)
1 Playstation 3
1 Wii


----------



## lawliet (Dec 2, 2007)

Only one at the moment. Getting the Wii the moment I win the lottery.


----------



## TheStump (Dec 2, 2007)

wow i've never thought about counting them all, here goes.

Snes
N64
Gamecube
Wii
*Playstation
*Playstation 2
*Playstation 2 slim
Gameboy
Gameboy colour
Gameboy Advanced
DS
DS lite

*my little bros'

seems ive very much of a fanboy
...
i think thats it.


----------



## Railgun (Dec 4, 2007)

GB (orig)
GBC
NDS
SNES
N64
GC
Wii


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 12, 2007)

lmao 10+ cause i still have some of the oldies xDDD


----------



## OSW (Dec 12, 2007)

N64, PSX, NDS


----------



## redact (Dec 13, 2007)

unfortunately ive only got the ds

unfortunately ive only got the old psx


Edit: Posts merged together. Don't double post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Ace


----------

